# 8 [email protected]”, 25+ puppy drum @16-20” and 25+ black drum @13-21” (CBBT, Nov 13, 2016)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

After a few pilings without bites, my friend and I found a few good pilings and caught fish.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like an excellent day of fishing! Do you ever keep black drum? I have never tried to eat one and wondered how they taste. Nice to see lots of puppy drum around.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Looks like an excellent day of fishing! Do you ever keep black drum? I have never tried to eat one and wondered how they taste. Nice to see lots of puppy drum around.


I ate a black drum once. I called black drum "tofu of the sea", meaning there is no flavor. I think the meat is very plain, not firm after cooking. I am not a good cook by the way. So I am not that qualified to comment the fish taste.

We kept first two black drum at 16-17". My friends took both and he will let me know the taste. He will roast them on open fire. 

Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have seen Mustafa's posts on the Maryland board and YouTube showing how he cooks them Masgouf style. Very interesting and looks really tasty no matter what fish he uses. I'm going to have to attempt that one day.


----------

